

Nadbor Drozd – creator of Turing “Don’t take game advice from non-gamers” - octopus
http://www.gamedevacademy.org/nadbor-drozd-creator-of-turing-gives-advice-to-our-readers/

======
octopus
A quote from the article:

 _If everyone spent time trying to satisfy standards of elitist grumps,
nothing would ever get done. First make a game that works, perfection will
come later._

